# Pressure cooker meal ideas????



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

After asking for advise on a pressure cooker, I took your advise and had to order one! So now it is on it's way, so besides beans and ham, I need ideas on what to cook with it!  My BFF uses her's to cook ribs most of the time. I just know there is a whole world of fast, really good meals that can come out of this thing. Help, ya'll.....


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Roast and stew - I have a chuck roast thawing now to go in the pressure cooker for supper. Add carrots, onions and potatoes, undiluted french onion soup, cream of mushroom soup and beef consomme for gravy.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I've used it for:

Corned beef...(2 hrs. at 15 lbs.)
Stuffed Peppers
Swissed Steak
Hard veggies (cubed winter squash and rutabaga need 6 mins at 15 lbs.)
Beef Stroganoff
Swedish Meatballs
Any type of soup or stew (usually takes about 15 mins. tops)
And of course, beans

Edited to add: There are several good pressure cooking cookbooks out there that were very helpful for me when I first started using mine. I'm always happy to refer to the charts in those books so happy to have them as reference guides. 

RVcook


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi love mine. try my
Braised Lamb Shanks with Olive & Port sauce
a little chill in the air so I make Braised Lamb Shanks with Olive & Port sauce. of cause there is Garlic, Rosemary & Thymme, sweet paprika, Cummin & Corandier, Carrot, onions, celery, Sweet potato & spuds.


and tonight I doing Coconut Curried Chicken Drumsticks in the Pressure cooker.



I do Pork Hocks (knuckles) 
Pork belly 100 different ways
BBQ Pork Spare Ribs in 40 mintues
Pot Roast & veggie
Brisket in Red wine sauce
the quick Pot Roasted Chicken ever
Chiilii Beef (hot) diced gravy beef/chuck steak/Shin beef 
Chicken La King (I use chicken marylands, evroated milk, carrots , cerley, onions, red peppers, peas & Mushroom) 25 mins done 


Pork Hocks in Beer 
I have put all the pork hocks, onions, apple, apple cider vinegar. Chicken stock Plus lot of spices (paparika, cummin, Sumac, corandiner & garlic etc) ,a little liquid Smoke (apple wood) and beer in pressure cooker for 25 minutes after pressure was reached, then depressurized it add celery, carrots & potatoes 

Pineapple & Pork spare ribs in Plum sauce


Hope these few Ideas help you out MM


----------

